

Behind The Scenes At Adioso - Part 3: Patience - lachyg
http://tomhoward.co/part-3-patience/

======
wernah
I've worked with Tom, Fenn and the team for the past 4 months. While it's been
an exciting period with lots of growth and interest, I like reading about the
early struggles and the mud they crawled through to get this opportunity. A
recent investor emailed the team explaining his decision to get on board. I
was struck by one particular sentence, 'You guys just wont give up'.

I enjoy the honest writing style and acute observation on relationships. It's
a breath of fresh air in contrast to the abundant startup stories about young
gun-slinging silicon valley 'game changers' that built their MVP on a napkin.
I understand the miracle flash stories sell, but it's good to hear about the
unbeaten track.

~~~
mmilo
Or about the tracks that beat the shit out of you :)

------
kerno
I hope these guys become the case study for "If you can just avoid dying, you
get rich".

Something that's been hinted at a lot through this series of posts are
technical challenges that adioso faced that almost killed them, I'm really
looking forward to hearing about those in more depth.

Part 1: <http://tomhoward.co/part-1-reality-check> Part 2:
<http://tomhoward.co/part-2-stunts>

------
jlangenauer
You know you're a startup person when you read that, remember your own similar
experiences in your startup, and then realise how much you miss it all.

------
chrisrickard
I love these writeups... I just wish I didn't have to wait so long or the next
chapters!

------
kriro
All three parts are great reads. Can't wait for part 4 :)

